# A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker pellets dont stay lit.



## manmeat (Jun 8, 2016)

I bought the A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker preset with hickory pellets. It seemed to burn for a long time when I used it the first time on Ribs. But now when I try to smoke with the A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker in my 40 MES, they dont seem to stay lit long. I microwaved them, opened the side chip loader a bit, i use a torch and let them smolder for 15 mins. I just can't get them to stay lit for very long and im not getting any smoke ring. I know I saw some posts in the past about this but I cant find them. Any ideas guys? Thanks.


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 8, 2016)

Howdy.

I can't  see you location.  Do you live at higher altitudes? If so, using dust rather than pellets may help. 

If at lower altitude here are a few things to check. 

Even though you microed your pellets that may still have absorbed water in them. Perhaps nuke them longer.

Look at your tray. The bottom should be clean. Give it a good scrub with a wire brush. It needs good air circulation from the bottom. 

Make sure your top vent it open all the way and you hopper tube is pulled out about 2 inches. 

Hope some of this may help not knowing your particular circumstances. 

B


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jun 9, 2016)

are you getting enough oxygen?


----------



## mummel (Jun 9, 2016)

I actually need to do a post on this.  I had a huge issue last year with a ~50% success rate if I was lucky.  This year I'm 3/3 and Im doing another butt tomorrow.  So far zero issues.  Its too soon to tell, but if I go 5/5 then I will report back with my findings and I would say that the change is statistically significant.

I have no real explanation for the change.  The only things Im doing differently:

1) My smoker is in a horizontal shed vs on my porch

2) I poked a hole in my lower tray which was covered with foil, allowing proper airflow (I refoiled at some point and forgot)

3) I microwave my pellets for 3min (same as last year), but this time I put them in at the same time I start the smoker.  I dont leave them burning outside while I wait for the smoker to reach the right temp.  I light them, blow on the cherry, make sure it looks good (you really need a good cherry and blow down), and then I put them immediately in the smoker (which takes ~45min-1 hour to reach stable temps).  That way if they go out or are not burning properly, I will know it before I go to bed.

4) For smoke #3, I switched pellets.  I used Todds old pellets for smokes 1 & 2, but because the pellets had been sitting for a year in my utility closet, they were nice and dried out.  I think last year I was using moister pellets, their feel was different.

So I cant pinpoint the change, or say just yet if the change is statistically relevant vs year, but Im feeling very positive vs my results last year (geeeez I hope I dont jinx it, /hit delete button HAHA).  

If I had to chose one, I would say it was the pellets.  They definitely felt different last year.  I'm using the Pitboss pellets now and they are larger/look drier.  

Either way, its so nice to get a good smoke using the tools you bought for their intended purpose.  Its gives me such satisfaction.  Its so easy to use the MES 40 + AMPS combo if you can get it to consistently work.  Its genius.


----------



## mummel (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh and for reference, I posted a vid somewhere of me using a hair dryer to try and get my pellets burning properly (and they still went out......).  Thats how hard a time I was having.  But this year its running like a fine tuned machine.  Love it.


----------



## manmeat (Jun 9, 2016)

I will have to try all these suggestions lol.............thanks


----------



## tjdcorona (Jun 12, 2016)

I have the same problem - but Im the guy that cant get wood to catch fire!

I see some replies, and I will try each of them, but right now, Im soaking chips getting ready if the below doesn't work


----------



## tjdcorona (Jun 12, 2016)

Hello Frustrated fellow MES smokers.....

the Amazin Pellet smoker advice -

To work it right - ive struggled and discovered...... -

Microwave pellets for 2 minutes - keep an eye on them though, they could burn. This gets rid of residual moisture.

Make sure the bottom of the device has clean air holes each time

Pull out the chip loader on the side of the smoker so that the loading chamber has air flow

Remove the chip drawer - this allows the air flow needed to get air to the Amazen pellet smoker.

Without all this - the frustration will build to the point of throwing it away!

Thanks to all for the advice - this is what worked for me.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 12, 2016)

I had the same problem with the AMNPS in my MES 30--it simply would NOT stay lit.  Finally, as a last resort, I did the mailbox mod.  What a difference.  Not once, since then, have I had my pellets go out.  The AMNPS now works perfectly.

Gary


----------



## mummel (Jun 13, 2016)

mummel said:


> I actually need to do a post on this.  I had a huge issue last year with a ~50% success rate if I was lucky.  This year I'm 3/3 and Im doing another butt tomorrow.  So far zero issues.  Its too soon to tell, but if I go 5/5 then I will report back with my findings and I would say that the change is statistically significant.
> 
> I have no real explanation for the change.  The only things Im doing differently:
> 
> ...


Im 4/4 now :)


----------



## tjdcorona (Jun 18, 2016)

What I got to keep it going is taking out the water in the smoker! Think about it - no matter what you do, the pellets soak up moisture and will not burn. No water tray, smoked for 8 hrs!


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 18, 2016)

tjdcorona said:


> What I got to keep it going is taking out the water in the smoker! Think about it - no matter what you do, the pellets soak up moisture and will not burn. No water tray, smoked for 8 hrs!


This is great advice TJ  My experience is the same.  Folks often think the water is to retain moisture. It's actually used to retain heat in the unit.  ....And if you cook the meat to the proper internal temperature it won't be dry.  Simple right? 

But... Many units need something to retain heat and help with wide temperature swings while smoking.  An example would be using an electric smoker in the winter months. The element goes on and off...  So the body of water heats up and steadies the ups and downs of the the smokers temperature.

So.. What to use to help even out those temp swings without adding so much moisture to the unit that the pellet tray won't stay lit?  I use play ground sand in my water pan.  Stays dry. And retains the heat just as well as water without killing the fire in the AMPS.

B


----------



## daveomak (Jun 18, 2016)

I had problems....    dried the pellets for 2 hours at 275.... worked very well... no problems.....

Now I found a new solution  .....  no drying the pellets...... 

I put legs on the AMNPS...  this allows for better air flow through the bottom....  

4 hour complete burn on what you see......    No drying...   I'm totally convinced this works.... 













AMNPS LEGS 2 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jun 17, 2016





 ..













AMNPS LEGS 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jun 17, 2016


















4 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jun 17, 2016





.. ..













001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jun 17, 2016


















AMNPS LEGS 3 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jun 17, 2016


----------



## tjdcorona (Jun 26, 2016)

I have had the smoke work for a while, but....

Im going to move on to the mailbox idea for awhile. Lately Im cooking more meat in there and I need the space - mine is the 30


----------



## tjdcorona (Jun 26, 2016)

ok -so this is the mailbox version....can I see the tube hookups please? Im going to go this route.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 26, 2016)

MB MOD 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ May 7, 2016





 ..













mailbox ext..jpg



__ daveomak
__ Apr 28, 2016





 ..













DSCF2019.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Apr 28, 2016





 ..













PelletsinMB mod.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Apr 28, 2016






The aluminum elbow that enters the smoker will protrude through the wall far enough to add something like a big soup can to move the smoke to the center of the smoker....    The chip chute and other stuff have been removed....   The chip pan is reused to add a thermal diffuser and heat shield...  I think it's important to leave the chip pan in place..    It also makes it possible to add some additional flavor chips while smoking...

..













DSCF2105.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jun 26, 2016





.. ..













Turkey 2-2016 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jun 26, 2016


----------



## tjdcorona (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks Dave - this gives me some good ideas.

I will work on something and post in the next month. My idea is to make more of a box with a tented "ceiling" - smoke will rise to this point where it enters the tubing to the smoker - always creating an upward movement- im an engineer, so Im sure Im overthinking this and it wil lcost too much - but that's the addiction of this hobby!


----------



## tjdcorona (Jun 26, 2016)

The problem is with the mailbox - all we need would be something a lot less expensive than the AMP


----------



## daveomak (Jun 26, 2016)

You need to be aware of recirculating smoke...   It is short on oxygen....  pellets like oxygen to burn correctly....     They don't like burning above 5,000 ft. elevation so that should help you a bit...


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 26, 2016)

Dave

Nice tutorial buddy.  I'm using this one for my cheese for the holidays. point. b


----------



## mummel (Jun 27, 2016)

Guys, Im 6/6 now.  Somehow this AMPS is working as advertised and Im so happy.  I'm not 100% sure why, but I still think its a combo between the change of pellets and putting a hole in my lower drop tray. 

Either way Im not going to jinx it but over thinking it.  I just want me AMPS to keep delivering.  Couldnt be happier.


----------



## mummel (Jun 27, 2016)

mummel said:


> I actually need to do a post on this.  I had a huge issue last year with a ~50% success rate if I was lucky.  This year I'm 3/3 and Im doing another butt tomorrow.  So far zero issues.  Its too soon to tell, but if I go 5/5 then I will report back with my findings and I would say that the change is statistically significant.
> 
> I have no real explanation for the change.  The only things Im doing differently:
> 
> ...


----------



## tjdcorona (Jul 30, 2016)

I just built my mailbox because of the frustration of the ampns - trying out tomorrow


----------



## tjdcorona (Jul 31, 2016)

Here is my AMPS set up in Mailbox Mode......

.













SMOKER.JPG



__ tjdcorona
__ Jul 31, 2016


----------



## tjdcorona (Jul 31, 2016)

Here is my AMPS set up in Mailbox Mode......













SMOKER.JPG



__ tjdcorona
__ Jul 31, 2016


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 31, 2016)

tjdcorona said:


> iTS TIME TO MAKE A BETTER amps, ONE THAT CAN BE MORE USER FRIENDLY FOR DETATCHABILITY ETC......DESIGN COMING.
> 
> BUT FOR NOW, THE NEAR USELESS CONTRAPTION, DEIGNED TO GO IN A SMOKER, WHICH DOENT WORK AT CREATING SMOKE IS SENT AWAY TO THE MAILBOX CONFIG, AND MAKING A TON OF SMOKE.
> 
> ...


The AMNPS was designed out of frustration with my own MES because it would not deliver consistent smoke.

I think I paid my dues when I invented the AMPS 5x8.  I have THOUSANDS of HOURS logged in testing the AMNPS in various smokers, as well as had over 20 people involved in testing it before it ever hit the market.  We've sold over 100,000 of them over the past 6 years, and I've honestly paid for less than 10 returns.  More often than not, it's a simple fix!

I post my cell # all over the forum and take calls from people nights and weekends
Here it is again....Work = 651 352-2831 and Cell = 952 412-0484.  I have never received a call from you and therefore have never had a chance to help you with the AMNPS.  If you truly can't get it to work, I'll gladly send you a Tube Smoker or refund the purchase price.  Pretty simple, if you give me a chance to make it right!!!

The MES has gone thru a number of design changes that effect it's performance.  Blaming my gadget for the flaws of the MES is just plain WRONG!

The Gen 2 and Gen 2.5 MES have a tube that the chip loader sits in with a slot along the bottom.  Simply pulling the chip loader out, and rotating it to the "Dump" position, allows for more air.  Masterbuilt has minimized the air flow into their smokers, and this effects how it performs.

The Gen 2 and Gen 2.5 do not direct air to the bottom of the MES, so you need to raise the AMNPS 5x8 off the floor.  The Old Model MES has a set of rails approx. 2" off the floor, and the AMNPS 5x8 sits in the Air stream.

Water Pan.....Water in the water pan is used as a heat sink, but also causes too much moisture in the small cabinet of the MES.  This excess moisture will affect how the pellets burn

Pellets......Good quality pellets make a difference.   We sell 100% flavor wood pellets, but many other brands work well too.  Pellets will absorb moisture from the air.  It does not matter if they're kept in a sealed bag or bucket, they will absorb moisture.  It's difficult to keep them dry during the humid summer months.  Drying them in the microwave is a great way to draw out any moisture.

Cherry, Bourbon and Wine Barrel Pellets....These pellets are a bear to burn on their own.  I state in the instructions to layer a good burning pellet on the bottom 1/ of the row and the cherry, bourbon or wine pellets on top
 

Elevation.....The small mass of pellets struggles at elevations above 4,000'.  For this we suggest the Tube Smoker.  It's just the nature of the beast that fire acts differently in the low oxygen atmosphere at higher altitudes.

Mail Box Mod.....Rarely used in the Old Model MES, but popular with the New Gen 2 and Gen 2.5.  What's so different in the new models??  Well, if you care to take the time to analyze the air flow inside the new models, you'll see how violently the air tumbles inside from the convection airflow inside the cabinet.  Masterbuilt also minimized intake air in their new models.  You need fuel, air and ignition to create.  Eliminating air for combustion makes great charcoal, but lousy smoke.

You're welcome to call me at work or on my cell to resolve your issues, or you can email me or PM me thru SMF.  When you call, you get Me or my Wife, not some customer service person reading from a script.  We know our products and how they work in almost every smoker.


Todd Johnson
A-MAZE-N Products
[email protected]
Work =  651 352-2831
Cell = 952 412-0484


----------



## tjdcorona (Jul 31, 2016)

Todd-

Im sorry If I offended you - I never thought of calling you or anybody at AMP.

I will call you to discuss my experiences with it and what I have went thru testing it to get it to work. I am sure that the inflection of my email is not what I intended it to be.


----------



## sigmo (Jul 31, 2016)

All of the suggestions posted so far are excellent.  And of course, Todd can always get to the root of the problems and helps anyone who asks.  And the different generation MESs do require different approaches because Masterbuilt changed things with every generation - and not always for the better.

I live at about 5200 feet, and have what seems to be called a "newer" Generation 1 MES 40.

I had problems keeping my pellets lit at first, but have largely overcome my issues by using all of the suggestions listed above.

Here's what I do:

NEVER use water in the smoker.  Keep things dry.

I leave the chip loader completely out of the unit.  That leaves the air entrance totally open.

I leave the chip drawer pulled open at least an inch so there's a path for air to flow in the entrance, over the heating element, and then out into the smoker.

I set the AMNPS up on the two rails on the left side of the smoker so that it's elevated for proper airflow up under it.

I always have a foil drip shield of some sort above the AMNPS to prevent drips from reaching the pellets.

I microwave the pellets for 30 seconds.  Then stir them for a minute or so with a large spoon. Then I repeat that process about five times.  I can feel the warm humidity leaving the pellets as I stir them each time.  You need to get the things dry!  But do be careful.  I've had them ignite in the microwave oven when I nuked them for more time all at once with no stirring.  It smoked up the microwave oven pretty badly!  Don't walk off and leave them nuking!

Ideally, I put the pellets into the AMNPS, and put it in the MES while it's heating up.  If the pellets can bake in the MES for a half hour or more, that helps dry them even further.

I blowtorch the living daylights out of the end of the pellets in the AMNPS.  Even after they look like they're going, I roast them more.  Fry them good with the blowtorch!

I let them burn with an open flame for five minutes or more, then blow them out and again blow on the cherry to really get it going good.

That has worked very well for me at this high elevation with this gen 1 MES-40.

BUT, if I try to run the smoker at too low of a temperature, the draft/draw through it is still too lame to keep the pellets supplied with enough oxygen to burn reliably.  I recently did a batch of Jerky, and because I had the smoker set to only 150 to 160 degrees, and because it rained while I was doing this run (just my luck!), and perhaps because of the huge surface area of the wet jerky adding a LOT of moisture to the system, the pellets went out.

But I think I have one possible answer.

I mounted some magnets to the four corners of a small computer cooling fan and now I can just slap that fan onto the side of the smoker and have it blow into the air inlet.  Again, since I never use the chip hopper, it's completely removed from the smoker.   By adjusting the position of the fan with respect to the air inlet, I can adjust the amount of air flow.  With it centered directly over the hole, things were perfect for the dehydration phases of the jerky-making.  But that may well be far too much air flow for the smoking phases of jerky, or for normal smoking of meat or cheese, etc.  But if I just slide the fan over so it's offset from the opening to some degree, I can get less air flow.













p1887537727.jpg



__ sigmo
__ Jul 31, 2016






So forced air may be an answer for some people in some situations.  I actually started a thread about this earlier last night.  It's here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/250060/a-magnetic-fan-for-making-jerky-in-the-mes-40-with-q-view

At some point, I will probably build a mailbox mod, too, though, because it will be helpful when cold-smoking cheese, and it's a good way to get cleaner smoke with the heavy creosote condensed out before it can get to the meat.

Best of luck with it.  These MESs can be frustrating, but once you figure out the formula that works for you, in your location, with your particular version of the MES, the AMNPS produces great results.  It's made all the difference in the world to me with this smoker.

The jerky did come out just great despite my troubles during that run.  With the fan stuck over the air inlet, the final dehydration of the jerky went beautifully!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 31, 2016)

All of this just proves what we've been saying for years:

"If the pellets are dry, and you put in the necessary effort to get the pellets lit properly, the air flow in your particular smoker is the important thing".

If it goes out, it is not the fault of the AMNPS.

Nearly 7 years with my AMNPS with no problems, with 4 different MES Units, without Mailbox Mods.

Bear


----------



## tjdcorona (Jul 31, 2016)

Pellets smoked for a full 7 hrs using the mailbox mod - great smoke on the brisket, which is crutched right now, so I don't need more smoke.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 31, 2016)

tjdcorona said:


> Pellets smoked for a full 7 hrs using the mailbox mod - great smoke on the brisket, which is crutched right now, so I don't need more smoke.


TJ, afternoon....  You'll find the MB mod has many positive benefits....    Where you are, the temps are fairly warm...  The AMNPS will elevate your smoker temp with the heat turned off, when you want to cold smoke cheese as an example...   The MB mod will keep the smoke cool so you can cold smoke cheese when the ambient air temp is about 60-65....   if the AMNPS was inside the smoker body, it's temp would be somewhere in the neighborhood of 90 deg F...  too warm for cheese....  

Also when smoking meats, you can easily run the smoker at any temp you choose and the pellets will burn consistently because they are at ambient temp...    The more you become familiar with the AMNPS, pellets and MB mod, you comfort zone will expand..... 

Thanks much for your service.....    Dave


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 31, 2016)

tjdcorona said:


> Pellets smoked for a full 7 hrs using the mailbox mod - great smoke on the brisket, which is crutched right now, so I don't need more smoke.














There ya go. Gotta do what you gotta do.

Bear


----------



## hillbilly jim (Jul 31, 2016)

Only problem I ever had with my AMNPS wasn't the AMNPS, it was the pellets. I solved that problem.

You want my AMNPS? "Molon Labe" and good luck with that.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 31, 2016)

Hillbilly Jim said:


> Only problem I ever had with my AMNPS wasn't the AMNPS, it was the pellets. I solved that problem.
> 
> *You want my AMNPS? "Molon Labe"* and good luck with that.


Not Me---Got My own!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## tjdcorona (Aug 1, 2016)

thank you Dave !

The MB worked great, and now that the AMP is controllable, I will consider cheese and Sausage now- this is becoming a full time job!


----------



## mummel (Aug 3, 2016)

You guys should read my post above.  Im like 8/8 smokes now, which is awesome.  Im telling you, something was up with the pellets I previously used.  Maybe I got a bad batch, I dont know, but they didnt burn properly.  LOVE MY AMPS!!!


----------



## hillbilly jim (Aug 3, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> .....The MB mod will keep the smoke cool so you can cold smoke cheese when the ambient air temp is about 60-65....   if the AMNPS was inside the smoker body, it's temp would be somewhere in the neighborhood of 90 deg F.....  Dave


I'm off the chart OC about thermometers. I've got close to a dozen that read in different ranges and all can be user calibrated. Two in particular are digital, over a hundred bucks each and read in tenths. About once a month or so, I check each one with the slush ice test or boil test, depending on range. I know they're right.

All I know to tell you is my experience with my AMNPS in my 44 inch Masterbuilt. When I'm cold smoking, the cabinet temp is within two degrees of ambient at any given time. Personal opinion, that ain't even worth mentioning.

I have NEVER seen a cabinet temp increase (when cold smoking) due to the AMNPS being inside the cabinet.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 3, 2016)

Jim, morning.....    The temp not rising could be because your smoke box is not insulated....   and it's a 44" MB....   I have a MES 30 which is very well insulated...  Maybe that's why I see a temp increase....

I believe Todd has mentioned temp increases when using the AMNPS and even higher temp increases when using the AMNTS....


----------



## sigmo (Aug 3, 2016)

Hillbilly Jim:  Another thermometer nerd!  Yeah, baby!  :)

I've  cold smoked cheese a number of times with the AMNPS in my MES-40 (which is smaller than yours, and insulated, too).  The temperatures stayed just fine, but I have always done it when it was cold outside.  Once, it was -20 for most of the smoke.  I had to manually cycle the heater in the smoker on periodically to keep the temperature high enough (I like it around 60 degrees).

You can't set the controller on my MES-40 that low.   Modifications may be in order.  ;)

But at ambient temperatures near 30 or 40, just the heat of the AMNPS burning the pellets kept the smoker at a nicer, higher temp.  So it probably is a matter of the size, insulation, and airflow, too, that determines whether or not the AMNPS's heat is enough to raise the smoker's internal temp.

Since it is usually very dry here in the winter, the pellets have burned nicely for me during those cold smokes in winter.

But I would like to be able to do cold smoking in summertime, too.  So a mailbox mod of some sort may be in my future. 


Not to derail this thread, but I've been a real temperature control nut for many years.   Have you seen the Reference Thermapen? 

I recommend it highly as an affordable calibration thermometer.

Tabbed in.


----------



## hillbilly jim (Aug 3, 2016)

Sigmo! Gimme a read out! :-))

Here's a trick for ya' to keep your box above freezin' without it glowing red: Put a controllable hot plate on a rack below the AMNPS and start with the low setting. Adjust as required until you get to 50 to 60 in the cabinet. The heat rising from the hot plate will draw a draft in for the AMNPS and help keep the pellets dry and burning. And it will keep the box above 32 so you don't ruin ya' cheese.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 4, 2016)

Sigmo said:


> Hillbilly Jim: Another thermometer nerd! Yeah, baby! :)
> 
> I've cold smoked cheese a number of times with the AMNPS in my MES-40 (which is smaller than yours, and insulated, too). The temperatures stayed just fine, but I have always done it when it was cold outside. Once, it was -20 for most of the smoke. I had to manually cycle the heater in the smoker on periodically to keep the temperature high enough (I like it around 60 degrees).
> 
> ...


Cold smoking in Summer----Fill a couple jugs 3/4 full with water & keep in freezer for such occasions. Frozen water in jugs won't add humidity to smoker like Ice in a pan does.

Bear













ribs and mods 009.jpg



__ tailgate72
__ Oct 26, 2011


----------



## sigmo (Aug 6, 2016)

Hillbilly Jim said:


> Sigmo! Gimme a read out! :-))
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a trick for ya' to keep your box above freezin' without it glowing red: Put a controllable hot plate on a rack below the AMNPS and start with the low setting. Adjust as required until you get to 50 to 60 in the cabinet. The heat rising from the hot plate will draw a draft in for the AMNPS and help keep the pellets dry and burning. And it will keep the box above 32 so you don't ruin ya' cheese.




I may have to try that.  I have a couple of old-school hot plates around here someplace!

But I also love electronic tinkering,  and revamping the temperature controller on the MES is a project 
I may want to do for a number of reasons.  And if I do, I will just set it up to allow setpoints down tonvery low temperatures.




Bearcarver said:


> Sigmo said:
> 
> 
> > Hillbilly Jim: Another thermometer nerd! Yeah, baby! :)
> ...



That's  a great idea.  I have thought about modifying an old fridge that we're going to throw away at work and make a cold smoker out of it.  But the frozen bottles will be easy and get a guy going right away!

Tabbed in.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 6, 2016)

Mailbox mod.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 7, 2016)

DaveOmak has a post on the benefits of adding legs under the AMNPS for trouble free operation in a mailbox mod.  Well worth the read!!!!  Works VERY well.

Gary


----------



## hillbilly jim (Aug 7, 2016)

Can't remember who it was, but another guy posted a pic of using bulldog clips on the cross braces. He took the little handles off after clipping them on.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 7, 2016)

I ALWAYS had to dry my pellets at 275 for 2 hours before using them... Not any more...  I think the better air flow solves a lot of problems..













LEGS 3.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jul 19, 2016


















AMNPS LEGS 2 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jun 17, 2016


















AMNPS LEGS 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jun 17, 2016






Around the corner used to be a problem...  Test burn "around the corner"......  NO PROBLEM.......   I don't remember who started this "elevate the AMNPS" but they are genius as far as I'm concerned...   I installed 3 legs for stability.....  or so it says in fine print....













4 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jun 17, 2016


















001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jun 17, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 7, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> I ALWAYS had to dry my pellets at 275 for 2 hours before using them... Not any more...  I think the better air flow solves a lot of problems..
> 
> Around the corner used to be a problem...  Test burn "around the corner"......  NO PROBLEM.......   *I don't remember who started this "elevate the AMNPS" but they are genius as far as I'm*
> 
> *concerned...*    I installed 3 legs for stability.....  or so it says in fine print....


I have to agree with you on the importance of good air flow. I think that has a lot to do with some guys needing a MailBox & some not.

I have never had to dry any pellets to get my AMNPS to work in any of my MES units, but mine seem to have the air flow needed.

Also: I would have to say Todd started the "Elevate the AMNPS", because he designed the AMNPS to fit on the support rods in the MES 30 Gen #1, so it could get the benefit of the air flow, instead of sitting on the floor like the original AMNS (6 X 6 and 6 X 8) had to sit because of their width. And yes-- I believe he is a Genius.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## tjdcorona (Aug 7, 2016)

Im using the A-Maze-N pellet smoker now with the mods and its been flawless with the smoke tasting better too that its consistant.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 7, 2016)

tjdcorona said:


> Im using the A-Maze-N pellet smoker now with the mods and its been flawless with the smoke tasting better too that its consistant.


----------



## sigmo (Aug 7, 2016)

[/quote]





GaryHibbert said:


> DaveOmak has a post on the benefits of adding legs under the AMNPS for trouble free operation in a mailbox mod.  Well worth the read!!!!  Works VERY well.
> 
> Gary



In my MES-40, 1st gen, there are a pair of rods that were intended for some other purpose, and I just set the AMNPS on those bars, and that elevates it up about three or four inches above the floor of the smoker.  It's good to get unrestricted airflow up from the bottom.  I also clean the grid out between smokes to make sure it hasn't gotten clogged up with soot and stuff.  Gotta have that airflow!  :)



DaveOmak said:


> I ALWAYS had to dry my pellets at 275 for 2 hours before using them... Not any more...  I think the better air flow solves a lot of problems..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you don't have the bars at the bottom of the smoker to set the AMNPS up on, I do think the idea of adding some bolts for legs is most excellent, indeed!  



Bearcarver said:


> I have to agree with you on the importance of good air flow. I think that has a lot to do with some guys needing a MailBox & some not.
> 
> I have never had to dry any pellets to get my AMNPS to work in any of my MES units, but mine seem to have the air flow needed.
> 
> ...



Well, see.  There you go!  :)  It's a good mod for people without something to set the unit up on.  Thumbs Up


----------



## sigmo (Aug 11, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> DaveOmak has a post on the benefits of adding legs under the AMNPS for trouble free operation in a mailbox mod. Well worth the read!!!! Works VERY well.
> 
> Gary


I was in Sam's Club the other day, and they had a Masterbuilt smoker that comes with legs already!  It also had a huge window.  And, the vent was on the top where it should be.  :)

Is this a new model?  I haven't been shopping for a new one, so I may be out of the loop.  But it seems like they either felt that people don't want to get down on their hands and knees when using the unit or they already had in mind something like the mailbox mod!

Using a set of those steel shelves with the adjustable shelf positions would let you set things up to be just the way you want, though.

I'm just now smoking a batch of nuts.  I pre-dried the pellets in the convection oven at 250° for a few hours and kept them sealed in a mason jar until just before firing things up tonight.  They lit so much easier than ever before.  In fact, I had a hard time getting them to go out when trying to blow out the actual flames.

I also used a mapp gas torch, and man, that baby will heat things up.  So that was a lot faster, too.

Then I used a small computer fan held in my hand to blow on the cherry and that, too was faster and easier than blowing on them "manually".  In fact, they re-ignited with open flame as soon as I took the fan away, and I had to blow them out again.

It's rained today, and the humidity is high, so that's why I'm being very careful with everything this time.  Humidity in the pellets is not good at this elevation.

So far, an hour into the smoke (at 225°) they're staying lit very well with a nice bunch of TBS issuing from the top vent of the MES-40.

The unit draws pretty well at 225°, so that's a big help.  It's lower temperature operation that seems to give me trouble because there's just not enough convection to keep the airflow up through the smoker.


----------



## sigmo (Aug 12, 2016)

Well.  The pellets went out!

I normally never have this trouble, but in this case,  the humidity was very high, so I can only conclude that the pellets absorb moisture from the incoming air as the smoking proceeds, and then die out once the dampness reaches a certain level.

The combination of humidity and the elevation here must be a serious problem. 

Usually it's very dry here, and things work vey well.

Clearly, doing this right after a rainstorm doesn't work for me here.  :)

Still, I got more than an hour of good smoke, and the nuts came out OK.

Tabbed in.


----------



## mountbaldy (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi all!!

It's been a coons age since I posted anything on this forum!  I've made lots of great stuff in my self built smoker.  I am using a home built off set smoker.  You can find pics of it in this post -- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/173546/smoker-design-advice/20.  The only changes I've made to my smoker is I have permanently sealed up my firebox and I added a baffle inside the smoker.  

I just got 2 ANMPS's.  I cleaned each of them with liquid dish soap and hot water.  I then threw them into my Webber for 20 minutes after a cook session and am now using them to assist in smoking a turkey for XMas Day.  I live at 3800 ft elevation.  We have no humidity.  Today it happens to be about 15F out and we have snow cover on the ground.  I am not using any water in the pan in the smoker.  I'm using the pellets that came with the ANMPS.  I have tired adding more holes in my smoker box just above the ANMPS for ventilation.  I'm smoking at 130 /140/170 using the offset for heat.  I use charcoal for my heat source.  I have not tried elevating the ANMPS on bolts yet.  I'm assuming I'm having an air flow issue or possibly humidity issue from the moisture from the snow.        

Anyhow, my New Years resolution is to participate more on the forums I love.  This being one of them. :-)  

I just got  a new heavy duty sausage stuffer and I have 20 lbs of elk to grind and turn into Summer Sausage.  I also got a new action cam to capture some video of making sausage too.  SO I'll be smoking and posting. :-)

If I'm completely off the rocker here on that ANMPS not working properly, please let me know.  

Cheers!!

Joe Gill

Townsend, MT


----------



## daveomak (Dec 24, 2016)

If the AMNPS is sitting on a flat, non ventilated surface, like a steel plate, air flow could be the problem....   I had issues when the AMNPS was sitting inside a mailbox mod...  constantly went out...   then I installed legs and I no longer had to heat the pellets and it hasn't gone out since the legs were installed...    3800 ft. is not extreme BUT any help you could give the pellets to get more air would be beneficial and "maybe" your headache would go away...    

Also, fill the tray really full, to the top of the alleys, so there is more heat generated in the rows to keep them burning...   Exhaust open to facilitate good air flow...  intakes open also for the same reason...    Cherry wood does not burn well and needs an easier burning wood mixed in to help with that situation, OR don't use cherry...   use alder, maple, hickory etc...  a wood that burns easier.... 

Each persons situation is a little different and not giving up should bring you great rewards... 

Lastly, dry the pellets really well....  May I suggest 275 deg. F for a couple hours to force the moisture out of the pellets...    worked for me before the legs were installed....













LEGS 3.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 20, 2016


----------



## exromenyer (Dec 24, 2016)

I know I am late on this but what I found out is that when there is a slight wind outside, my AMNPS burns better due to a nice draft coming thru the chip loader and exiting the damper at top. To fix that I bought a small desk fan and attach it to something so it blows towards the pulled out chip loader. It works, however I have had issues keeping mine lit and I have done every single solitary thing on this thread....




ManMeat said:


> I bought the A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker preset with hickory pellets. It seemed to burn for a long time when I used it the first time on Ribs. But now when I try to smoke with the A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker in my 40 MES, they dont seem to stay lit long. I microwaved them, opened the side chip loader a bit, i use a torch and let them smolder for 15 mins. I just can't get them to stay lit for very long and im not getting any smoke ring. I know I saw some posts in the past about this but I cant find them. Any ideas guys? Thanks.


----------



## mountbaldy (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks for the advice! My issue was resolved by moving the AMNPS's offset to my baffle. This resolved the issue! It burned steady for about 10 hours until I took the bird out for the oven.  In fact it was burning so well it flared up.  I'm still going to do the leg mod.  I can't wait to get a pork belly and make bacon!! 

Cheers, 

Joe Gill 
Townsend, MT 













20161224_104651.jpg



__ mountbaldy
__ Dec 24, 2016


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 25, 2016)

mountbaldy said:


> Thanks for the advice! My issue was resolved by moving the AMNPS's offset to my baffle. This resolved the issue! It burned steady for about 10 hours until I took the bird out for the oven. In fact it was burning so well it flared up. I'm still going to do the leg mod. I can't wait to get a pork belly and make bacon!!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


Looks great Joe. I am over here NE of Billings. Your turkey looks delicious.

One step that has helped allot of us to keep the pellets stay lit is to microwave them for a couple of minutes before lighing, the micro drys out moisture in the pellets.


----------



## randyrayd (Aug 25, 2017)

Sorry to reply to this so long since the original post, but Maze goes out consistently half-way through the cook.  I can turn it around and re-light and finish my smoke, but I have discovered this several hours into the smoke.  Also, I probably should have replied to http://www.amazenproducts.com, but the *SELF IGNITING PROPANE TORCH, *only worked for the first four smokes. Very dissappointed.


----------

